# SDC to hit $2.3 Trillion/ Waymo holding 60%Share



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Waymo, a self-driving car program of Google, has been making provisions of enabling cameras in their autonomous minivans. This is because the company has been preparing to launch the first ever self-driving taxi service of the nation. A recent research report projects the self-driving vehicles market revenue to hit an astounding $2.3 trillion through 2030, with Waymo holding nearly 60% share.
https://www.automobileindustry24.co...es-cameras-for-self-driving-taxis-in-arizona/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Waymo, a self-driving car program of Google, has been making provisions of enabling cameras in their autonomous minivans. This is because the company has been preparing to launch the first ever self-driving taxi service of the nation. A recent research report projects the self-driving vehicles market revenue to hit an astounding $2.3 trillion through 2030, with Waymo holding nearly 60% share.
> https://www.automobileindustry24.co...es-cameras-for-self-driving-taxis-in-arizona/


LOL

I thought it was supposed to be a seven trillion dollar biz!! Wasn't that the previous crazy number??


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

lol poor greg has to resort to making up numbers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be a seven trillion dollar biz!! Wasn't that the previous crazy number??


lol come on guiz, you know it's going to be a 500 gazillion dollar market even though there has never been a single sdc ridehail with no human in the car thus far in history


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol come on guiz, you know it's going to be a 500 gazillion dollar market even though there has never been a single sdc ridehail with no human in the car thus far in history


Yeah but soon I'll be able to get a waymo from my crappy house in chandler to my neighbors house a few blocks down the road. So that's gotta be worth a few cents...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> Yeah but soon I'll be able to get a waymo from my crappy house in chandler to my neighbors house a few blocks down the road. So that's gotta be worth a few cents...


That will be driven by a human and will have a human in it, that they will be paying. There is no benefit and that's not a true self driving car. That's a standard waymo vehicle they have now. Yes, even when it drives itself it will be able to go a couple blocks maybe without running a red light or running into something or killing someone but the human will always be there so it obviously defeats the concept of having a sdc over a real human driver as they do now.

What should happen is they should be showing the transition to the car driving itself with constant videos showing the progress and then before even thinking about putting a passenger in the car even with a human at the wheel it should be shown to always be able to drive itself and they can't even do that.

There are still no videos of these things driving themselves with the human never doing anything to help. None. Not a single one of all those supposed 10 million miles. lol

What also happens now is that Waymo just sends in a form that states that there were x amount of disengages. Nobody knows if those figures are legit because they never release any video whatsoever and we know why.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

We know exactly why


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

I remember back in the late 1980s, Bill Gates stated that the future of consumer sales will be transacted on the internet.

EVERYBODY laughed and thought Bill crazy.


Folks will always want the brick & mortar retail experience
If man was meant to fly he'd have wings
The automobile will never replace The beloved horse
the human body wasn't made to travel at incredible Train speeds of 30 miles per hour
Telephones were the instrument of the devil and conduits for evil spirits.
The autonomous vehicle will never work


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

We’re still waiting on that video greg


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

For every prediction like “home computer” there’s a turd like “nuclear vacuum cleaner”

Supersonic has passenger jets are another example.

As is the $1.00 coin.

All of those technologies worked, but they all failed for one reason or another.



Just because nuclear vacuums are possible, doesn’t mean it’s a good idea.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> For every prediction like "home computer" there's a turd like "nuclear vacuum cleaner"
> 
> Supersonic has passenger jets are another example.
> 
> ...


A review of your past predictions:

*"Television won't be able to hold on to any market it captures after the first six months. People will soon get tired of staring at a plywood box every night."*
*
"There is no reason anyone would want a computer in their home."

" the Internet will soon go spectacularly supernova and in 2018 catastrophically collapse."

"Apple is already dead."

"In 2075 Uber drivers will be sought out by society for their expert opinions of advance technology, international finance, taxes and global legal issues"

"Two years from now, spam will be solved."

"The public will reject autonomous vehicles"


*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Also..

Just because something is invented and put on the market doesn't mean it will last.

Sure... having your "fake decorative snow" be fire resistant SOUNDS like a good idea, but...


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

What do yall think of this video? Not Waymo, SDC by Intel/Delphi. Driver takes his hands off the wheel at around the 1:06 mark.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Waymo, a self-driving car program of Google, has been making provisions of enabling cameras in their autonomous minivans. This is because the company has been preparing to launch the first ever self-driving taxi service of the nation. A recent research report projects the self-driving vehicles market revenue to hit an astounding $2.3 trillion through 2030, with Waymo holding nearly 60% share.
> https://www.automobileindustry24.co...es-cameras-for-self-driving-taxis-in-arizona/


I predict Waymo has 100% market share of SDCs by 2030 with a total annual revenue of $23 million and then they shut it down after losing billions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FILLED WITH BED BUGS !


Kobayashi Maru said:


> Waymo, a self-driving car program of Google, has been making provisions of enabling cameras in their autonomous minivans. This is because the company has been preparing to launch the first ever self-driving taxi service of the nation. A recent research report projects the self-driving vehicles market revenue to hit an astounding $2.3 trillion through 2030, with Waymo holding nearly 60% share.
> https://www.automobileindustry24.co...es-cameras-for-self-driving-taxis-in-arizona/





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Also..
> 
> Just because something is invented and put on the market doesn't mean it will last.
> 
> Sure... having your "fake decorative snow" be fire resistant SOUNDS like a good idea, but...


Buy some for the KIDS !

We used to have passenger SST's.
Used to . ..
The Concorde.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Even 'though no SDC has ever made any money in history, I predict that SDC's will take over the market and put Uber, Lyft, and taxis out of business by 2019.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Even 'though no SDC has ever made any money in history, I predict that SDC's will take over the market and put Uber, Lyft, and taxis out of business by 2019.


Waymo has been making money for months.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Waymo has been making money for months.


Making money by giving free rides to volunteers in a tightly geofenced area in Chandler, Arizona?


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Linux Geek said:


> Making money by giving free rides to volunteers in a tightly geofenced area in Chandler, Arizona?


*Not all rides are free*
The Early Rider program launched in April 2017, offering Chandler-area residents free rides within the area where the vehicles operate.

The program continues to accept new applicants, but not all rides are free now, with Waymo testing pricing strategies ahead of the public launch of its ride service,

"That's how it started but now it's a combination," Perez said, adding that the company is testing various promotions and incentives before the public is able to hail a self-driving car from Waymo."

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...handler-before-ride-service-start/1046805002/

Valley Metro is paying up to $200,000 for a partnership with Waymo that will test how to use self-driving cars to deliver people to bus stops and light-rail stations.

https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/valley-metro-waymo-self-driving-car-autonomous-10667878

In addition to Valley Metro; Walmart, Avis, AutoNation, Element hotels, and the The Downtown Chandler Community Partnership are all paying Waymo to use their self driving taxi service.


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

Fair enough, however I'm wondering how much Waymo spent last year - 100 million?

I get Waymo is betting on the future but earning less than a million on 100 million in expenses is not "making money" if the definition of making money for a business is to have greater income than expenses.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> *Not all rides are free*
> The Early Rider program launched in April 2017, offering Chandler-area residents free rides within the area where the vehicles operate.
> 
> The program continues to accept new applicants, but not all rides are free now, with Waymo testing pricing strategies ahead of the public launch of its ride service,
> ...


Great, sounds like there should be plenty of video of not only these SDC's giving rides where the human driver is not touching the steering wheel at all and also of the "supposed" customers being driven around.

So let's see the video. Post any clip over 15 minutes in length showing any of the above. Given how much money Waymo is "supposedly" making there should be plenty of happy paying customers.

We'll wait for your video.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

Linux Geek said:


> Fair enough, however I'm wondering how much Waymo spent last year - 100 million?
> 
> I get Waymo is betting on the future but earning less than a million on 100 million in expenses is not "making money" if the definition of making money for a business is to have greater income than expenses.


Over Google's ten year development of self driving cars they've spent billions. Waymo is now making money, they're not yet making a profit. If the article is correct and self driving cars reach 2.3 trillion dollars, with Waymo having 60 percent, Waymo will earn 1.38 trillion dollars. Making it the best investment in history.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Great, sounds like there should be plenty of video of not only these SDC's giving rides where the human driver is not touching the steering wheel at all and also of the "supposed" customers being driven around.
> 
> So let's see the video. Post any clip over 15 minutes in length showing any of the above. Given how much money Waymo is "supposedly" making there should be plenty of happy paying customers.
> 
> We'll wait for your video.


You're beginning to sound like a yapping chihuahua, and not in a good way.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Over Google's ten year development of self driving cars they've spent billions. Waymo is now making money, they're not yet making a profit. If the article is correct and self driving cars reach 2.3 trillion dollars, with Waymo having 60 percent, Waymo will earn 1.38 trillion dollars. Making it the best investment in history.
> 
> You're beginning to sound like a yapping chihuahua, and not in a good way.


Still waiting for proof of basically anything you ever say being true.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Linux Geek said:


> Fair enough, however I'm wondering how much Waymo spent last year - 100 million?
> 
> I get Waymo is betting on the future but earning less than a million on 100 million in expenses is not "making money" if the definition of making money for a business is to have greater income than expenses.


They certainly are NOT making money but you have to excuse the Tomato for his loose definitions. He's got an agenda to push.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be a seven trillion dollar biz!! Wasn't that the previous crazy number??


14 Trillion world-wide.



uberdriverfornow said:


> lol come on guiz, you know it's going to be a 500 gazillion dollar market even though there has never been a single sdc ridehail with no human in the car thus far in history


You were off by over 2 years.



uberdriverfornow said:


> That will be driven by a human and will have a human in it, that they will be paying.


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> There is no benefit and that's not a true self driving car.


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> That's a standard waymo vehicle they have now.


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Yes, even when it drives itself it will be able to go a couple blocks maybe without running a red light or running into something or killing someone but the human will always be there so it obviously defeats the concept of having a sdc over a real human driver as they do now.


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> What should happen is they should be showing the transition to the car driving itself with constant videos showing the progress and then before even thinking about putting a passenger in the car even with a human at the wheel it should be shown to always be able to drive itself and they can't even do that.


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> There are still no videos of these things driving themselves with the human never doing anything to help. None. Not a single one of all those supposed 10 million miles. lol


False.



uberdriverfornow said:


> What also happens now is that Waymo just sends in a form that states that there were x amount of disengages. Nobody knows if those figures are legit because they never release any video whatsoever and we know why.


False.

At least you're consistent!



uberdriverfornow said:


> Great, sounds like there should be plenty of video of not only these SDC's giving rides where the human driver is not touching the steering wheel at all and also of the "supposed" customers being driven around.
> 
> So let's see the video. Post any clip over 15 minutes in length showing any of the above. Given how much money Waymo is "supposedly" making there should be plenty of happy paying customers.
> 
> We'll wait for your video.


It's hillariouse how you move the goalpsot every time you're proved wrong.

"OK, now show me an SDC on a flooded interstate during a hurricane driving a horse in a tutu that juggles or none of this is real!"

Seriously dude, wake up and grow up. This is a serious discussion and not a game to informed Uber drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> 14 Trillion world-wide.
> 
> You were off by over 2 years.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you're starting to sound like the Tomato.


----------

